# Dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin giá rẻ chất lượng – Đại lý phân phối Daikin chính hãng



## adkytl (9 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*ĐIỀU HÒA TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN ĐẶT SÀN KIỂU DÁNG SANG TRỌNG*

Thích hợp cho những không gian có trần cao
Giải pháp lý tưởng cho không gian thương mại không có trần la phông hoặc trần hẹp.
Ngay cả các phòng có trần rất cao cũng có thể được làm mát rất dễ dàng!
Duy trì nhiệt độ ổn định, đảm bảo sự thoải mái cho khách hàng.







*ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO KÍNH GỬI KÍNH QUÝ KHÁCH BÁO GIÁ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN, CẬP NHẬT 12/2019:*






_*TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT:*_

*Dàn lạnh:*

*Đảo gió tự động theo phương ngang:*

Được thiết kế với cánh gió ngang có thể điều chỉnh hoạt động tự động, điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin có thể phù hợp để lắp đặt dễ dàng cho các vị trí khác nhau, có thể ở giữa phòng hoặc ở góc trái, góc phải thì hướng của cánh gió ngang vẫn đảm bảo làm mát đều khắp phòng. Tính năng này áp dụng khi sử dụng điều khiển có dây BRC1E63.






*Đảo gió tự động theo phương thẳng đứng*

Thường được đặt ở sát tường và trên sàn, điều hòa tủ đứng cần công suất lớn và cánh gió dọc phù hợp để phân phối hơi lạnh đi tới phía xa nhất của phòng mà không làm người ở gần quá lạnh. điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin không những thế còn có cấu trúc 8 cánh gió dọc để mang lại luồng gió dễ chịu cho cả người dùng ở gần và ở xa điều hòa nhất.







*Làm lạnh nhanh:*

Khi được kích hoạt, máy sẽ vận hành ở trạng thái mạnh nhất với quạt dàn lạnh ở tốc độ tối đa 20 phút, cho phép đạt được nhiệt độ cài đặt một cách nhanh chóng







*Khoảng cách thổi xa:*

Cho phép dòng máy tủ đứng có thể thổi xa lên đến 25m







*Remote tiện lợi:*

- Tấm nền LCD thể hiện rõ các thông số như nhiệt độ, chế độ thổi gió, lưu lượng gió, độ ẩm,….

- Thiết kế thực dụng, sử dụng các biểu tượng trên nút bấm giúp người dùng dễ dàng thao tác.







*DÀN NÓNG:*

* Máy nén hiệu suất cao được cái tiến để đạt chỉ số COP cao hơn và hiệu suất năng lượng lớn hơn:*

Các dòng sản phẩm biến tần của Daikin được trang bị máy nén Swing dạng xoắn ốc từ trở.

Hiệu suất cao trong quá trình vận hành và ngăn ngừa rò rỉ môi chất lạnh.







* Board mạch được giải nhiệt bằng môi chất lạnh*

Hệ thống làm mát bằng môi chất lạnh độc quyền của Daikin mang lại hiệu suất làm mát cao ngay cả khi nhiệt độ ngoài trời cao







* Dàn trao đổi nhiệt Micro Channel hiệu suất cao*

Các ống của dàn tản nhiệt được làm phẳng giúp cải thiện lưu lượng gió và tăng hiệu suất truyền nhiệt







* Cánh quạt chân vịt có khía chữ V*

Sử dụng các cánh quạt có khía chữ V mô phỏng hiệu suất hoạt động của loài thiên nga, điều này giúp cho lưu lượng gió đều và không bị thất thoát







*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN MUA HÀNG: 0909 588 116 MS HIỀN
HOTLINE TƯ VẤN KỸ THUẬT: 0909 588 116 MR VIỆT*

*Đại lý Daikin khu vực TPHCM - Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Dịch vụ Ánh Sao:*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
Email báo giá chi tiết: *maylanhanhsao@gmail.com*
WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------

